# C. formosanum



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 27, 2014)

Late posting, as this photo was taken 6 weeks ago.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice growing. If you squint it looks like the flower is afraid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 28, 2014)

Cool species. They should do well on LI - not too cold. Ron Burch said his formosanum and japonicum got clobbered by the severe cold this year.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2014)

Is that in Queens or LI?


----------



## Stone (Jun 28, 2014)

Love this species. As its a warmer growing type, would it be ok without putting it in the fridgw when dormant? It gets winter nights of 5-7C and days of 12-15C


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 28, 2014)

Queens. Haven't even been to LI this year because of my health issues.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2014)

ok.


----------

